# CMHR's Newest Rescue Horse



## Marty (Sep 4, 2010)

She's from Tennessee and just came into the rescue today. I think she is a two year old. So far she doesn't really have a name but she will. She is in a lot of pain but the vet and farrier have already been with her today. Tonite, she's safe. I hope to heck she is not foundered on top of her parasite infestation. Time will tell.


----------



## Becky (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh, no. Poor thing! Those feet are typical of a foundered horse with no care.



Hope she turns around with proper diet and hoof care and her sad expression looks happy again.


----------



## Barbie (Sep 4, 2010)

OMG, poor little girl. Sure hope she is not foundered.  I can't believe people can do this to an animal. Thank God for Chance's.

Barbie


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 4, 2010)

OMG!! That not only makes me mad but makes me sick to my stomach. Poor baby.


----------



## chandab (Sep 4, 2010)

OMG! How do you how far you can trim when they look like that? I know a knowledgeable farrier and x-rays from a vet help, but just OMG. I"m speachless.


----------



## twister (Sep 4, 2010)

I too am speechless that someone could do this to a baby and she is a baby. Look at the pain etched into her face, may she get better quickly. How could they live with themselves.

Yvonne


----------



## Hosscrazy (Sep 4, 2010)

:No-Sad





Liz R.


----------



## yankee_minis (Sep 5, 2010)

all I have are swear words


----------



## ruffian (Sep 6, 2010)

yankee_minis said:


> all I have are swear words


Me too - this poor baby!


----------



## Miniv (Sep 6, 2010)

Yikes! The poor little kid!


----------



## SilverDollar (Sep 6, 2010)

OMG! I echo what the others have said. Poor little girl. Thank you to CMHR for taking her in. After hearing about the Kansas situation I sent in a donation via PayPal that my company will match (yay!). I'm having a fundraiser jewelry party for CMHR the first week of October, so more donations will be coming then. Looks like they're really needed with all these little ones coming in.

(I recall a case that Pete Ramey had years ago where the hooves looked like that. It was a fascinating case study and the pony did recover.)


----------



## Marty (Sep 7, 2010)

_OMG! How do you how far you can trim when they look like that? _

I am confident in this farrier and that's a lot coming from me. I usually have bad opinons of so many farriers I have met in this state but this guy is the one that turned Miss Tennessee around so quickly after she was chopped up by a hack saw and giant fence cutters. We often get x rays on this kind of thing if the BOD deems necessary so as I said, we're pulling out all the stops to help this girl have a life. I promise you all she is in the best place she could be for her re-hab.

SD I want to hug you so bad for that. We are certainly under the gun with 9 new rescues within 2 days of each other.


----------



## Shari (Sep 12, 2010)

Very glad she found you and she is now getting the care she needs.

I can't say what I want to.. about her previous owners on the board....


----------



## Shortpig (Sep 12, 2010)

I knew better than to click on this topic. Why did I do it? I can't believe owners let their animals go thru this. Between this kind of situation dealing with animals and their treatment and another website I have recently become involved with regarding missing and endangered children I am so angry at this moment.

Honestly right at this moment my legs hurt so bad it is hard to walk. Even my butt hurts because I have trimmed all my kids feet this weekend and used thrush buster to be prepared for the wet weather that is coming. Then to come on here and see that makes me want to seriously hurt these people. But it just isn't in me to hurt people.

Marty I still need to get ahold of Gina but I will. Just too much going on today to do it.


----------



## Marty (Sep 13, 2010)

This is no longer the latest rescue horse. Two new ones came in over the weekend. We also found out this gal is no kind of 2 years old as we were told. She's in the neighborhood of 20 poor thing. She should make a good companion horse once she's back on her "feet". She's very kind and is loving her attention and being fussed with.


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 13, 2010)

Yep, can't even print here what I am thinking


----------



## Barbie (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't dare say what I'm thinking either. Poor little girl. Thank God for CMHR!!!

Marty, how are her feet doing?

Barbie


----------



## MindyLee (Sep 14, 2010)

Im no pro but do mini equine farrier work locally. And NO I have never seen feet this bad (close) But by the pictures, It dose look very promising that her feet can be repaired with time and a great farrier to do the job. She may have some founder issues but I believe she should make a great recovery with those feet. She dose look like she is a older mare and should clean up well after some good food, love, and new home! She looks very sweet and defently needs a new name!

Great job and keep up the work!!!

You guys are just the best!!!


----------



## wingnut (Sep 14, 2010)

How can someone become so jaded, so callous, so uncaring about these creatures they bring into their lives VOLUNTARILY? Who in the $%%)[email protected]()(* can walk out of their house and see *that* and not think, "I should really do something about that right away."

I feel guilty when I don't get my horses' hooves picked daily or get them all groomed every day. I beat myself up all the time for not doing a better job. I cannot fathom the mind of a person who can allow this to happen











As soon as I can manage, I'm going to make a donation to help you guys help these poor dears.


----------



## Marty (Sep 15, 2010)

UPDATE: The Board allowed me to name her Autumn.

Autumn got her feet trimmed up best they could be last week to get those "horns" off of her feet with the vet there. We have ordered X rays to see where "she stands" so-to-speak and check for founder/rotation. In many cases this severe it is common for us to get more than one vet opinion on reading the X rays so I suspect that is next in order.

Autumn is on some pain meds being used with caution, as you can imagine this is not easy for her to negotiate the way she now stands is so different to her.

Her foster homer reports Autumn has made friends with other horses, whinnies at everyone, and is truly a love with a sparkle in her eye now. She said she is a complete love. She is feeling a lot better already and has gained weight.

I think Autumn has gained quite a rooting gallery!

This is when she first came in.






With the vet






Her kind eye


----------



## twister (Sep 18, 2010)

I can't say on a public forum what I think of her previous owners, just let me have 30 minutes with them in a quiet room


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 20, 2010)

twister I will join you and then we will only need about 10 minutes in the same room. That is just awful. You can tell by her face she is NOT 2, or close to it... Marty do you know how to 'read teeth'? I can usually get pretty close but she has white hair coming in above her eyes, etc... which makes me suspect she could even be a bit beyond the 20 mark. (though I have seen some start getting white at 18 or so)

I sure hope she does ok, that poor thing. Sounds like she is happier already and in a better frame of mind.


----------



## Marty (Sep 22, 2010)

We were told she was a two year old prior to her coming into CMHR. We are used to people telling us stuff that sometimes pans out a lot differently thus our 30 day evaluation period is very important. Soon as Connie and I saw some of the pics and blew them up to study her, we were like, HUH? No way was she 2. Actually that was right when I had just posted the first ones. The vet then toothed her at a good "20". I wouldn't care if she was 120, no animal should be mistreated that way. She's a grand old lady.


----------

